# Crown/trim gaps



## crackur (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm new to the whole renovating your home type of work. I know how very small or minimal space in some of my trim. 

My question: Is there some type of plaster/puddy that I can use to fill the seems so I can sand it and paint my trim?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## havasu (Feb 11, 2011)

Any wood filler which has sanding abilities could be used. If the crown is going to be painted white, I just use caulking in a tube for quick results. There was a recent thread discussing this same situation and many experts here have different opinions on what filler to use. Since I am only a "jack of all trades", I only provide you what works for me.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 11, 2011)

Use Alex Dynaflex 50 year latex caulking. Cheap caulking is just going to crack. Only make a tiny hole in the tip of the nozzle, apply then wipe it in with your finger, then wipe the area down with a damp sponge. There should be 0 caulking on the face of the trim only just enough to fill the gap. If it's on the face of the trim,  no amount of paint will cover it up.


----------

